# hunched



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Im sure my satin looks hunched is that a problem?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

It can be an indication of URI; does he have any symptoms like wheezing, sniffling, gooey eyes, labored breathing, rough coat, feeling light in weight when handled? These are all common symptoms of upper respiratory infection. How old is he? What bedding do you use? Do any of your other mice exhibit similar symptoms? Would it be at all possible to post pictures? It can be hard to guess at what his problem might be without a little more information.


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Seems fine tbh. Non of the symptoms above


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you aware of his age? It's possible if he's really old that age could be a contributing factor. Also if you are using a pine or cedar bedding that can cause respiratory infections, what type of bedding are you using? I cannot tell much from the picture except that he is indeed hunching his back, which is an indication of poor condition/overall health.


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

I got her 3 weeks bk n the got her 3rd of feb. I use chippets dust free timber shavings in the tank. She seems ok n very aware


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Well if she seems okay to you, then there's not much more I'm going to say; you know your mice better than I do. I wasn't able to find any information on the bedding you use, I'm not really aware of all the fancy brand names for shavings because I just use shredded paper for my mice.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had a few mice that were perfectly healthy and had hunched backs like that. They were usually older mice though. Yoou should only worry if this is a sudden change for him, or if his sides begin to shrink in


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats good news then . Wouldnt surprise me if she is old mous3 I got her from a shop probably dont no anything about them tbh


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes definitely if her sides begin to appear sucked in and if she feels light when picked up, those are sure signs her health is poor. Good luck with your mouse.


----------

